# Dividing your stitches onto multiple needles.



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Please don't laugh (or roll your eyes...too much). 
I just cast on 80 stiches onto a double-pointed needle for a hat...first one, ever...
Now is the dreaded time when I have to move some of the stiches onto the other two needles.

My question is; do I move the stiches from the back of my caston row to the other needles or take them from the front where the long (working) thread is hanging?

I hope someone here understands what I'm saying...sheesh!

Scarves were sure a _*LOT*_ easier.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

I actually usually go from both ends. Just make sure that you are at and end of the needle with you active yarn and you will be ok however you do it.
Is this your first time knitting in the round? If so, if it won't detract from your project to much just start knitting on one of the dpns, knit as many stitches as you need on that needle; switch to next dpn, and do the same. This way when you get to the point where you are knitting from one dpn onto another dpn the next round your will have you join and you won't have to worry about twisting your stitches. You will have a small opening at the bottom of your piece. You can leave it or stitch it up after you are done.
Don't be afraid, you can do it!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Either way will work about the same.  

Probably from the first cat-on stitch would be the easiest, leaving the working tail hanging from the back.

Most important is to not twist them around when you 'join' in the round.

Once you get the hang of it, you can cast them directly onto all 3 needles and not have to transfer them.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks for your patience and quick answers!

Truly...if (after all my questions and puzzlement)_* I*_ can learn to knit, _anyone_ can!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Just a tip, Stef, if your hat has knit and purl ribbing, arrange the stitches so that the first stitch on each needle is a knit stitch. When you knit that first stitch, take time to cinch it up a little tighter to draw it closer to the last stitch from the previous needle. 

Maybe it's just me, but, I find that if the first stitch on a needle is a purl, then there's always a wider gap between it and the last stitch from the previous needle. Makes an ugly ridge down the whole rib.

Does anyone else do this?

Pauline


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/U893ey

If you click on the link it should show a picture of the gauge....I hope.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, for pity's sake. Somehow I got this photo in the wrong thread. As you can see from the time, I was probably half asleep!**


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Just a tip, Stef, if your hat has knit and purl ribbing, arrange the stitches so that the first stitch on each needle is a knit stitch. When you knit that first stitch, take time to cinch it up a little tighter to draw it closer to the last stitch from the previous needle.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but, I find that if the first stitch on a needle is a purl, then there's always a wider gap between it and the last stitch from the previous needle. Makes an ugly ridge down the whole rib.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do! It's a whole lot easier to do some mindless knitting when you know the first stitch is going to be a knit stitch.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yea, I also prefer the first stitch to be a knit. I also knit the first row (or rib or purl) without joining, while moving them on to the new needles for the 3 way divide. Then, I join. When I darn the tail in, I just use it to connect the two loose stitches before hiding it. You can't tell.


----------

